

Severe hand kept alive on man's ankle - Serene
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25405543

======
bediger4000
Wow. +1 for an actual picture of the severed hand on the ankle, -1 for not
showing us the glove/shoe hybrid that this arrangement dictates. Net wash,
don't bother.

------
xster
-1 for title typo

